# Williams Grove Amusement Park



## ADavis85

Went with my good friend Rob up to Carlisle, PA over the weekend to visit this old amusement park. It's been abandoned for about 6 years, and was originally built in the 1930's. In fact, the rides (which are mostly gone now) were all transferred from the Palisades Amusement Park in NJ after it was closed. Any how, on to the photos.

1: The main entrance. Er, at least...the easiest way onto the property now-a-days.



A Bridge to Fun by ACDavis85, on Flickr

2: A couple of "store fronts"; the Space Arcade and a 'Haunted-House' ride called _____ Inferno (couldn't read what the first word was anymore...). 



Space Arcade by ACDavis85, on Flickr

3: Finally, the _pièce de résistance, _the only standing ride left; The Cyclone. 



Cyclone by ACDavis85, on Flickr

More from this trip can be found HERE. 

4: We also stopped by the Gettysburg battle field on the way home, to visit the Sachs Covered Bridge. This is a very popular 'haunt' for local ghost hunters. Do you believe?




Sachs Bridge 2 by ACDavis85, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

Very cool. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:

I like picture 4 the best, very nice!


----------



## ADavis85

Thanks so much for the compliment.


----------



## Frequency

First one is excellent; last one is nextellent


----------



## ADavis85

Nextellent, I like it! Thanks!


----------

